# Steering Angle Sensor Reset, is it a MUST?



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm taking my car in for an alignment and doing some research on various new racks looks like they are now including a steering angle reset as the new "last step" of the whole process. I know this is possible to do with VAG-COM, but is it 100% necessary. My dealership says it is only necessary if the light comes on and there is a problem with the sensor itself. I've also heard that not resetting it can cause the steering wheel to be off center, as it is now. Give me some opinions please. Thanks!


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Not sure if this is the correct forum for this question, but I've never done a reset when doing just a wheel alignment...


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

We call this "Steering Angle Sensor - Basic Settings" and "Steering Limit Stop"


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

Spacewalker said:


> We call this "Steering Angle Sensor - Basic Settings" and "Steering Limit Stop"


Can it be done with the alignment computer or does it have to be hooked up to VAS/VCDS?


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

It must be done with VCDS.


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

Anony00GT said:


> It must be done with VCDS.


Thanks. So, when would something like this be absolutely necessary?


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

derekjl said:


> Thanks. So, when would something like this be absolutely necessary?


Did this procedure when changed control arm bushes (the ones within the large ally block)
Steering wheel was off centre by about 5 degs before and occasional steering light fault flashed on at ign on, then off at startup. Even though I'd had the wheel alignment done which didn't put things back as they were


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

RichardSEL said:


> Did this procedure when changed control arm bushes (the ones within the large ally block)
> Steering wheel was off centre by about 5 degs before and occasional steering light fault flashed on at ign on, then off at startup. Even though I'd had the wheel alignment done which didn't put things back as they were


Been two months and the steering light hasn't come on since using VCDS adaptation.
And steering wheel has stayed centred:thumbup:


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

RichardSEL said:


> Been two months and the steering light hasn't come on since using VCDS adaptation.
> And steering wheel has stayed centred:thumbup:


I managed to get access to a VAG-COM cable and I reset the wheel to where I visually saw 0 degrees. It didn't do anything to correct the tilted wheel. Guess I'll have to try another alignment.


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

There is a lot of controversy and misinformation out there on this topic. i have heard a few stories, but if you think about it, if the car doesn't know where straight ahead is, how will the stability control know when you are off course. And our electric steering will also try an find zero as it's go straight position. Having the steering wheel straight is a function of the alignment, not the sensor. Assuming a good alignment having it want to go straight is a function of the sensor on the power steering. At our shop, what we have found is the best time to do it is when the alignment machine says the toe and thrust angle are correct and the steering wheel is straight. then we set the sensor at zero and all is good. You can't really find zero once it is off the rack. We tried and it does not work.


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

I used my VAG-COM and from center position my wheel can turn 6 degrees more when in full lock to the right compared to full lock to the left. Does this mean my LEFT﻿ tie rod is "longer" than the right, or vice versa? I would think longer because if my wheel is totally straight, the car goes slightly right. I don't have a pull at all, just a crooked wheel. Thanks!


----------

